# RCA F36689 channels keep changing & won't stop!



## rswc90 (Jun 15, 2007)

This is an RCA F36689. When the TV is turned on, the channels just flip through as if the channel-changer button was stuck "on" on the remote. It isn't. I have even taken the batteries out of the remote to make certain that this was not the case! Any thoughts on what I can do next?  
Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Assuming there is no other remote in the room with a button pressed (don't laugh, I have witnessed a similar thing!) your set has an internal failure.


----------



## rswc90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Does this mean that I need a new set? there are no other remotes... unless the dog bought one while I was out!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Depends if you consider it is worth spending money on.

There is a chance that the remote receiver in the set has a fault, but often these days they are integrated into the main circuit board of the TV.

Unless you are savvy and understand the internals of the TV (and have a schematic and service manual) they are not DIY, the 25,000 volts EHT supply will "come and get you" without you trying to find it!


----------

